# Advice on saw table design



## Argonaut (27 Dec 2016)

New project time … fed up of saw table and chopsaw having to be dragged out, and lack of infeed / outfeed area.
Going to build 72” x 36” work bench with chop saw & table saw mounted ‘in’ the bench.
Something like:
http://makezine.com/2014/06/14/building-your-workbench/
or
http://www.instructables.com/id/Mobile-Workbench-With-Built-in-Table-Miter-Saws/
Welcome any comments if you have any thoughts on these designs.

I have a similar table saw to fit …. The JCB saw is powerful enough and large enough for all my work – what it suffers from is a poor fence .. jerky in movement and does not keep parallel so you have to measure it each time.
So it would make sense to try & incorporate a better fence into the project.

I have seen some fence projects such as:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Homemade-Table-Saw-Fence-Mechanism/
or 
http://www.ibuildit.ca/Workshop Projects/table-saw-fence-1.html

The 2nd project looks great, but my JCB saw does not have benefit from substantial cast iron frame to screw to ….
Needs to be able to be used with saw, and yet still allow saw to be removed from table if required.
Also fence must be able to be removed in the event I want to use full flat face area of table.

Welcome advice from anyone who has built one.


----------

